# st227p armorskids



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

I ordered a set of armor skids for my 227 today. After reading some other threads , I hear the use of shims. Will I be sorry that I did not order shims for this model? Seems like it would be good to have something between the shim and housing to protect against corrosion?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

maxmag said:


> I ordered a set of armor skids for my 227 today. After reading some other threads , I hear the use of shims. Will I be sorry that I did not order shims for this model? Seems like it would be good to have something between the shim and housing to protect against corrosion?


your local friendly hardware store has a vast selection of stainless steel washers. that double as spacers also.


----------



## maxmag (Nov 30, 2014)

okee dokee, Thanks for help POWERSHIFT,can't wait to get them on.


----------

